# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch nước ngoài DU LỊCH DUBAI (UAE) - TRUNG ĐÔNG

## hainiemtin

Giá tour : 43.900.000 đồng

  Thời gian : 6N 5Đ

  Ngày khởi hành : Vui Lòng Liên Hệ

  Phương tiện : Máy bay

  ĐẶT TOUR

NGÀY 01 : VIỆT NAM – DUBAI (Ăn trưa, tối)﻿
Trưởng đoàn Liên Bang đón Quý Khách tại Ga đi Quốc Tế - Sân bay  Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đi DuBai (UAE), transit tại Bangkok. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

NGÀY 02 : DUBAI – HÒN ĐẢO CỌ NHÂN TẠO (Ăn 3 bữa)﻿
Đến sân bay, xe đón quý khách đến khách sạn nhận phòng.
Ăn sáng. Quý khách lên đường khởi hành đi tham quan đảo Cọ nhân tạo (The Palm Island). Đảo Cọ nhân tạo là một tổ hợp gồm 3 đảo. Chúng là những hòn đảo nhân tạo lớn thứ 3 trên thế giới. Cả 3 đều nằm trên mặt nước bên cạnh bờ biển của Dubai. The Palm Island còn được biết đến với tên gọi” kỳ quan thứ 8 của thế giới”. Sở dĩ có cái tên Đảo Cọ là do kiến trúc của những hòn đảo trên được thiết kế theo hình dạng của những cây cọ. Hai hòn đảo đầu tiên Jumeirah và Jebel Ali ( Jebel Ali rộng gấp 0.5 lần Jumeirah) có hình dạng như những cây cọ với một thân và 17 lá cọ xoè ra, bao xung quanh là một vòng trăng lưỡi liềm. Trên 2 hòn đảo Cọ này có tới trên 60 khách sạn hạng sang, 4000 biệt thự sang trọng, 1000 căn hộ chung cư cao cấp, 500 toà nhà văn phòng, công viên, nhà hàng, khu mua sắm, rạp chiếu phim,....Jumeirah được khánh thành vào năm 2006 còn Jebel đi vào hoạt động từ năm 2007. Đảo Cọ thứ 3 - The Palm, Deira có diện tích rộng nhất trong số 3 đảo với chiều dài lên đến 14km và chiều rộng là 8.5km. Cây Cọ này có tới 41 lá cọ và trên đó cung cấp khoảng 8000 căn biệt thự sang trọng chia làm 3 phong cách riêng biệt. Rất nhiều trung tâm mua sắm và các câu lạc bộ giải trí cho khách thượng lưu.

NGÀY 03 : THAM QUAN THÀNH ALAIN – THÀNH PHỐ ỐC ĐẢO (Ăn 3 bữa)
Sáng : Quý khách sẽ được tham quan thành phố Al Ain (thành phố Ốc đảo) lớn thứ 4 của Dubai (UAE) - tên gọi ốc đảo là do thành phố này nằm giữa sa mạc nhưng lại được phủ một màu xanh mát của rất nhiều cây xanh. Al Ain còn nổi tiếng bởi kiến trúc đường vòng, những công trình được xây dựng nơi đây gần như đều có dáng dấp quanh co. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều : Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình tham quan tiểu bang Abu Dhabi nơi có đường biên giới với Oman, quý khách đi tham quan ốc đảo cổ của Buraimi, tham quan vườn thú Al Ain, tham quan bảo tàng Al Ain

NGÀY 04 : THAM QUAN SHARJAH (Ăn 3 bữa)﻿
Sáng : Sau bữa sáng, quý khách đi tham quan tiểu bang - thành phố Sharjah, tiểu bang lớn thứ 3 của UAE với điểm xuất phát là nhà thờ nổi tiếng Speactacular King Faisal  Mosque, tham quan đài tưởng niệm Al Itihad Monument, khu vực đánh bắt cá, tham quan cung điện Rulers Old, tham quan công viên hoang dã….
Chiều : Quý khách tham dự tour khám phá Sa mạc Safari. Khám phá Safia, một tour được tổ chức tại sa mạc. Bắt đầu từ 3h chiều, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh hoàng hôn rực rỡ trên xa mạc, tham quan trang trại nuôi lạc đàvà nếu như không sợ hãi chúng bạn có thể cưỡi chúng dạo quanh một vòng. Tiếp theo là lướt ván trên cát sa mạc Safia, một bữa tiệc Babecue nhỏ cùng với Shisha - một loại thuốc hút bằng ống (tẩu) nổi tiếng của người Ả rập. Và không thể quay về nếu như bạn chưa được thưởng thức điệu múa Belly Dance (múa bụng) cùng với những cô gái Ả rập huyền bí và duyên dáng trong một buổi tối lửa trại.
Quý khách trở về Sharjah vào lúc 9:00 tối.﻿

NGÀY 05 : SHOPPING TẠI DUBAI (Ăn 3 bữa)﻿
Sáng : Quý khách đến thăm các khu buôn bán vàng luôn nhộn nhịp hấp dẫn du khách và các trung tâm mua sắm lớn, hiện đại của thế giới: Emirates shopping mall, Khu công viên và trượt tuyết, City Centre Shopping mall. Wafi shopping mall  một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn của Dubai với hơn 200 cửa hàng quần áo thời trang, các hãng thời trang nổi tiếng, các thương hiệu điện tử lớn trên thế giới. Tự do cho đến giờ hẹn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Tp.Hồ Chí Minh.﻿

NGÀY 06 : DUBAI – VIỆT NAM
Kết thúc chương trình. Trưởng đoàn Liên Bang tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý Khách.

*+ Liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH Thương mại Du lịch Liên Bang*
92 Nguyễn Biểu, Phường 1, Quận 5, TP.HCM
Điện thoại (08) 3838 2288 - Fax : (08) 3838 2299

----------

